# Alu oder Holz IN den Teich?



## amselmeister (7. Aug. 2013)

Hallo Leute

Also in meinem Teich hat der vorbesitzer so ein Holzbrett am ende quer drübergelegt unter wasser damit die Springbrunnenpumpe drauf stehen kann.
Ich will die nun etwas mehr zur Teichmitte haben und dafür ist das Brett zu kurz.

Daher die frage. Ich habe hier noch eine Alu Schiene. Darf sowas da rein? 
Und wenn nein, was für Holz darf ich dauerhaft unter wasser machen?
Was auch überall zu bekommen ist und nicht teuer ist


----------



## dragsterrobby (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Alu oder Holz IN den Teich?*

Moin,
sag doch bitte wie lang das Teil sein soll, das schränkt das ganze etwas ein!


----------



## amselmeister (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Alu oder Holz IN den Teich?*

Achso, das sind glaube ich so 1,3 m gewesen


----------



## dragsterrobby (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Alu oder Holz IN den Teich?*

Hallo amselmeister ohne Vornamen,
Holz würde ich für unter Wasser nicht empfehlen, denn es verrottet und hinterläßt nix gutes für dein Wasser!
Ich würde evtl. dunles Kunststoffrohr nehmen!
Am besten mal im Baumarkt stöbern, da findest bestimmt was.


----------



## bayernhoschi (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Alu oder Holz IN den Teich?*

Nimm diese gepressten Kunststoffterassenbretter.
Heißen die WPC ?


----------



## amselmeister (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Alu oder Holz IN den Teich?*

WPC habe ich was bei google gelesen das sagten mehrere dass das aufquillt und so.
Das Alu hab ich umsonst hier. warum das nicht?

Ich meine das holzbrett ist da nun seit über 10 Jahren drin schätze ich. so schlecht kanns nicht sein .
Mir gehts nur darum das kein schadstoffe unnötig in den Teich gelangen. Und da ist die frage was ist besser.
Holz Kunststoff oder Alu.
Wobei mir die günstige (kostenlose) Methode am liebsten wäre


----------



## bayernhoschi (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Alu oder Holz IN den Teich?*

WPC soll aufquellen? ich kenns nur vom Terrassenbau, da ists ja auch dem Wetter ausgesetzt.
Da quillt nix auf, was damit unter Wasser passiert kann ich allerdings auch nicht sagen.

Alu wäre möglich, schaut aber nicht so schön aus.

Wie wärs denn mit Bankirai- oder Douglasienbrettern?
Du brauchst ja nicht viel, da halten sich die Kosten in Grenzen.
Einfach mal im Baumarkt schauen, sind ja auch öfter im Angebot.


----------



## Nori (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Alu oder Holz IN den Teich?*

Freilich kannst Alu nehmen - das wird sich genau wie die Folie etwas "umfärben".
Bangkirai sollte auch viele Jahre halten - da kostet so ein Brettchen keine 10 €
Du kannst auch dünne Aluprofile nehmen und dort wo die Pumpe hin soll einen Kunststoff-Balkonkasten-Untersetzer aufschrauben oder aufnieten (die gibt's ja für kleinstes Geld in allen Farben)

Gruß Nori


----------



## Digicat (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Alu oder Holz IN den Teich?*

Servus Andre

Hast mal ein Bild von der Gegebenheit 

Gegen Alu spricht mMn. nichts.

Ist es ein eloxiertes oder rohes Alu 

Wäre vielleicht auch ein Foto hilfreich ...


----------



## geoigl (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Alu oder Holz IN den Teich?*



dragsterrobby schrieb:


> Holz würde ich für unter Wasser nicht empfehlen, denn es verrottet und hinterläßt nix gutes



hi!
da hätte jeder Schwimmteichbesitzer mit einem Holzbecken (u.a ich) ein riesen problem! 

wenn du die aluschiene nicht nehmen willst kannst du ein ganz normales fichtenholzbrett nehmen. es ist ja zur gänze unter wasser?..

lg

Medium 23568 anzeigen


----------



## amselmeister (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Alu oder Holz IN den Teich?*

Ja esist ganz unter wasser.
Das Alu Profil ist von meiner alten Tür die gestern ausgebaut wurde.
Darum hätte ich die über. Ist ja schön stabil. 
Ok wenn ihr sagt das ,,normales,, Holz auch geht.

Wegen schön ausschauen gehts nicht. Das Alu Profil ist ja dunkelbraun. Und das ist noch besser als das Holz brett was nun drin ist. 

danke schon mal für die Antworten
Ich mache mal Fotos gleich 

gruß
Andre


----------



## amselmeister (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Alu oder Holz IN den Teich?*

so hier die bilder.


----------



## Nori (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Alu oder Holz IN den Teich?*

Kannst schon nehmen - ist wahrscheinlich Pulverbeschichtet - nur mit den Enden aufpassen - gut entgraten und vielleicht durch einen Gummikantenschutz sichern, damit die Folie nicht beschädigt wird.

Gruß Nori


----------



## bayernhoschi (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Alu oder Holz IN den Teich?*

Das sieht mir eher nach eloxiert aus.
Kannst Du nehmen, aber wie Nori schon geschrieben hat: Kanten entgraten und Kantenschutz draufmachen!


----------



## amselmeister (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Alu oder Holz IN den Teich?*

Alles klar werde ich machen muss ich eh noch kürzen.
Danke schon mal für die Hilfe.

Aber nochmal interessehalber wegen dem Holz. So eine Bankirai Terassendiele kann man da auch gut nehmen?
Darf oder muss man das dann noch schützen. Einstreichen ist ja eher nicht so gut im Wasser oder?


----------



## Moonlight (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Alu oder Holz IN den Teich?*

Sicher kann man Holz unter Wasser verbauen (sonst hätten viele Schwimmteichbesitzer ein riesen Problem).

Holz verrottet nur, wenn es wechselweise mit Luft und Wasser in Verbindung kommt, sozusagen dem Wetter ausgesetzt ist. 
Ist es ausschließlich nur unter Wasser, besteht keine wirkliche Verrottungsgefahr ... zumindest nicht in den nächsten Jahren.
Wie das in 10 oder 15Jahren aussieht weiß ich natürlich nicht.
Aber das Holz was bei mir ca. 2Jahre unter Wasser war (Eichenäste), hat sich zwar etwas verfärbt, ist aber noch genauso stabil wie am ersten Tag.

Mandy


----------



## Nori (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Alu oder Holz IN den Teich?*

Das Bangkirai braucht nicht gestrichen zu werden - so ein Holz lasiert man auch nicht, sondern ölt es nur.
Diese Öl dient eigentlich nur der Optik der Oberfläche, weil es normalerweise mit der Zeit auch grau wird.
Öl ist nat. schlecht für den Teich. Allerdings ist rel. frisches Bangkirai auch von Natur aus ölhaltig - das kann schon etwas in den Teich ausdiffundieren, bei abgelagerten und schon etwas angegrauten Holz besteht diese Gefahr nicht mehr.

Gruß Nori


----------



## amselmeister (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Alu oder Holz IN den Teich?*

OK also eher kein Bankirai
Geht denn dann einfach Fichtenholz , wie goilgl sagte?


----------



## Christine (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Alu oder Holz IN den Teich?*

Holz kann unter Wasser sehr lange durchhalten...


----------



## amselmeister (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Alu oder Holz IN den Teich?*

stimmt


----------



## lotta (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Alu oder Holz IN den Teich?*

Und dann gibt es ja auch noch,
 dieses irre Holz : http://www.gartentiger.de/Walaba---Stauseeholz_486_4513.htm oder nachlesen und weiter googlen
http://www.stauseeholz.de/
Ist vielleicht auch interessant  und ein kleines Stück, ist ja nicht so teuer.
Ich habe es für eine Balkonbretterunterkonstruktion verwendert stinkt wie Käse, ist ölig aber toll!


----------



## Christine (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Alu oder Holz IN den Teich?*

Man kann es auch irgendwie übertreiben 
Er will doch nur seine Pumpe drauf stellen.


----------



## lotta (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Alu oder Holz IN den Teich?*

Hey Christine, ?
ich hab ja nur noch eine weitere Antwort hinzugefügt,
man weiß ja nie, ob ihm dadurch, noch neue Ideen kommen


----------



## amselmeister (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Alu oder Holz IN den Teich?*

Ja danke für die Tips.
Habe es mit der Aluschiene Versucht. Aber da der Teich da ja schon ,,hoch, ,geht kommt die Schiene so Hoch das die Pumpe nicht mehr komplett unterwasser ist. Mist

Habe dann aus dem Baumarkt so eine Siebdruckplatte geholt. Heißt glaube ich so. Das was die auf den PKW anhängern haben. Wenn man das dann alle paar Jahre mal wechseln muss auch nicht schlimm


----------



## Wuzzel (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Alu oder Holz IN den Teich?*

Kurz zu WPC und aufquellen. 
WPC ist ein Oberbegriff für Produkte aus Holz und Kunststoff. 
Die Rezepturen der verschiedenen Hersteller sind stark unterschiedlich und genau so unterschiedlich sind die EIgenschaften dieser Produkte. 
Etliche Hersteller halten sich an die Anforderungen des Gütesiegels Qualitätsgemeinschaft Holzwerkstoffe e. V - danach sind erlaubt (maximale Quellung bei 5 Stunden Unterwasserlagerung bei 100 Grad Celsius ) : 
Angaben der maximal erlaubten Zunahme in % 
Gewicht: 7% 
Länge : 0,3 % 
Breite : 0,7 % 
Dicke: 4,0 % 

In der Tat gibt es aber auch Hersteller, die die Anforderungen des Gütesiegels nicht erfüllen. Ich hab Produkte gesehen die gehen bei solchen Tests in der Tat auf wie ein Schwamm. 

ABER: Kein Hersteller produziert eine Terrassendiele für dauerhafte unter Wasser Lagerung.
Die Terrassendielen nehmen bei bestimmungsgemässen Einsatz Feuchtigkeit auf  und geben dies wieder ab.  
WPC ist für diesen Einsatz also nur bedingt zu empfehlen. 

Stück Lärchendiele kost in der Größenordnung unter 10 Euro und wenn die wirklich in ein paar Jahren über dieWupper sein sollte ist das ein Verlust der zu verschmerzen ist. 
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das ein Teichumbau vorm verrotten der Diele ansteht ist jedenfalls höher  

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## hkkleemann (24. Aug. 2015)

Hallo ihr Lieben,
ich bin aktuell damit beschäftigt Holzbalken etc. zu besorgen, um mir einen kleinen Steg zu bauen. Bei einer Anfrage diesbezüglich an eine Holzhandlung, kam als Rückfrage ob ich KOI im Teich hätte? Grund der Rückfrage: Ein Kunde hatte wohl mal einen Steg gebaut, benutzte Bankirai als Beplankung, war dann 3 Tage in Urlaub und musste bei der Rückkehr feststellen, dass seine Fische Vergiftungserscheinungen hatten. Grund war wohl ein Ausbluten (durch starken Regen in der Zeit begünstigt) des Holzes. Kennt ihr solch heftigen Reaktionen/Probleme? Evtl. wenn die Hölzer vorher mit irgendwelchen Chemikalien behandelt wurden? Ich plane als Beplankung ein Bambusdielenbrett. (Meine Frau findet das soooo schön). Bis auf den Preis ist es das auch.  Habt ihr zufällig ein paar Punkte/Erfahrungen etc. die Ihr hier evtl. ergänzend teilen möchtet? Ich würde mich zumindest freuen. 

Danke euch und allen einen schönen Abend,
Hans


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Aug. 2015)

Wuzzel schrieb:


> Stück Lärchendiele kost in der Größenordnung unter 10 Euro


Wurzzel, wir müssen uns wohl mal in ein paar Jahren unterhalten......hatte so an Lärchendielen als Sitzbretter in einem Schwimmteich gedacht.


----------

